# Connecting Home Theatre to PC and TV



## Magpieboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi I've just purchased a Sony HTDDWG700 5.1CH Home Theatre Component System. I've tried to connect to my pc via hdmi and then connect the home theatre to my tv with hdmi as well. So far all I can get is video on my tv and audio through my tv speakers. I had a look at the set up for connecting a dvd/bluray player (which is the input setting that displays the picture correctly when the PC is turned on) to the HT, and requires both a HDMI cable and a coaxial cable. Only problem I have I don't have a coaxial connector on my motherboard. I was wondering if this would require me to have a sound card with a coaxial connector.

Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.:help:

Home theatre system: 
Sony HTDDWG700 5.1CH Home Theatre Component System

Motherboard:
Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3

Graphics Card:
Gigabyte GV-R545SC-1GI


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Magpieboy said:


> Hi I've just purchased a Sony HTDDWG700 5.1CH Home Theatre Component System.


Too bad. This is an ancient non-HD HTiB from a few years back to which Sony has grafted an HDMI loop-through. It is incapable of processing the audio on an HDMI input and cannot handle any of the HD codecs.

As is noted twice in the manual, if you are using a source for HDMI audio, that source must also supply a separate audio feed. The HTDDWG700 only passes the HDMI input to the HDMI output.

I hope you did not buy this very recently as it is outdated and limited compared to what is on the market today.


----------



## Magpieboy (Dec 30, 2010)

So do I need a sound card for it transfer the audio or is this home theatre system that I bought totally useless. And yes I did buy it recently about 4 weeks ago.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Can you take it back? If not, just run a connection from the output of your PC to an aux in.


----------



## Magpieboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah me and a mate managed to get audio by connecting to the headphone in my pc to the cd jack in the reciever then directly connected the computer to the tv with hdmi and it sounds great. I have emailed who I bought it off and explained to them exactly how I have had to connect it and have asked that because I can't connect it the way I want to, to get optimal performance, does that give me a legitimate reason to ask for a refund. Even though I've gotten it to work I'm kind of hoping that they will let me have a refund.

This is their returns policy

RETURNS POLICY

If you are able to provide a receipt or other satisfactory proof of purchase, JB Hi-Fi may offer you a repair, exchange or refund if:
· Goods are damaged or faulty through no fault of your own 

· Goods are supplied incorrectly 

· Goods vary from their description on the website (or any sample provided)


Please choose carefully as JB Hi-Fi will not provide you with a refund or exchange if you simply change your mind.
To obtain a repair, exchange or refund please return the goods to JB Hi-Fi. Any returning items are shipped at the owners risk and JB Hi-Fi will not take responsibility for any items that are lost or damaged due to the negligence or fault of a third party.


----------



## mattphelps (Jan 5, 2011)

Obviously you cannot return it according to the policy. You may have two options though to still use the HT. First is to find a cable converter for your coaxial, and secondly those that are mentioned above, connect your pc through the aux of the HT.


----------

